# JOB HUNTER



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
..
..
This young man says he needs Government 
assistance because he cannot get a job.
..
..
..

Any suggestions?
..
..
Thanks ODIE !

http://woodstermangotwood.blogspot.com/


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

He should have no problem finding work in either the traveling carnival industry or as underground septic system operator.
Say what you want about self expression, that just turns my stomach.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Shark tank tester?


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL @ Mark


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's his little brother


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

His older brother


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

And their Dad


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

And how can we forget dear ol' MOM!


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

And I have been told I'm ugly.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Lightening Rod testers? Could have work for the entire family.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

what do some people think.

oh i guess they don't.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone with teenage daughters looking for a boyfriend?


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice ear hoops! Looks like finely turned ebony with 'tung' finish and carnuba wax. Seems the residual oil seeped into the skull of mush…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*All I can say is "UFDA" & repulsive!*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I worked with a guy once that had a pin through his neck and it was all red around it. I could not stand to look at him and certainly no one would hire such freaky people as above to interface with the public.
It is a shame what people will do to get attention!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sure 
go ahead and give him some help

this guy had the same problem
couldn't get a job
had to go on govt. handouts
now he is rich
but cries because he is supposed to work for it


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought Mike Tyson was wild, but he seems pretty tame today.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome!! I love extreme piercings… you old fuddy duddies… people have been doing this for centuries and suddenly this is odd to you? is this really anything new? LOL 
Actually the second one looks like an assistant I had a few years ago.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

just imagine what the extreme piercings will look like in 30 or 40 years …


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

i used to work on a psych ward and when these folks were admitted we had to remove all those piercings,usually against their will and many of the piercings were in places not commonly seen in public.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just don't understand why anyone would want to do that to themselves. Wait 40 years and that first guys ear lobes will be sagging to the ground..


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

would you buy a hamburger from this guy?
...


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

This first guy looks like Piers Morgan on CNN Maybe they can work for the TSA doing airport screenings and patdowns?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this guy found a job


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice smile eh ?
v
v


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

And they are the ones you can see, just imagine the hidden ones!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

What kind of skills does he have? Is he trained or willing to get training? Often companies will cover the costs of training with a return for service kind of agreement. Is he interested in woodworking? Maybe he could apprentice with someone? He just might make a very good employee.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

He might, but there is no way he would be working for me if a customer would be within viewing distance of him. Sorry, he may be a good or very good employee, but I can't afford to take the chance that a customer would be scared away by him. I know I look like some kind of cranky old man, but that kid has the freedom to do that kind of stuff to his face, I have the freedom to hire who I want, and even if he is the best out there, I wouldn't hire him as long as customer's could see him.

I think he should have to remove some of that stuff before he is granted government aid as well. I mean, what am I missing here?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dwain, You think you are a cranky old man? I think there should be a bounty on people that do that to themselves!

I quit eating at a local café when they hired waitresses with facial piercings.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't think where I'd work would hire him either, but he may still have marketable skills, they are just not packaged very well. I used to teach at our local community college and every spring when the students would start their work practicums they'd head out looking not quite as extreme as the folks depicted here but out there. Generally by fall the various piercings, colourings and hairstyles would be a more boring but employable mainstream look. If you've ever worked construction there is a uniformity that seems to be informally enforced.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Piercings of tools through the body should be next. Like chuck keys, masonry drill/router bits and wrenches. Then that could escalate to auger bits, vise grips and extra wide cold chisels. The most awesome would be the guy or gal who pierces a whole hacksaw through their neck or a framing hammer through their face. Hold on, wait a minute . . damn it, it's already been done - by zombies.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*
Could you please direct me to the employment office?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.cleveland.com/akron/index.ssf/2016/03/stow_man_accused_of_trying_to.html#incart_most-read_cavs_article


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

*Passing through and thought I'd say HOWDY!*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)




----------

